# Reel Addiction West Bay Trip



## fishingonmymind (Jun 10, 2012)

Found some fish with great people Phillip Boston and Jaylee Bachman in West Galveston Bay. Have openings next 4 Sundays. Call 512-644-4161


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice mixed box of fish!


----------

